
Goodyear's Oxygene Tire at Geneva Motor Show - kaplun
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/goodyear-oxygene-tire-alive-geneva-motor-show-auto/
======
kaplun
Or actually a better link for this news could be:
[https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/goodyear-unveils-
ox...](https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/goodyear-unveils-oxygene-a-
concept-tire-designed-to-support-cleaner-and-more-convenient-urban-
mobility-675956303.html)

